# Eheim 2213 Placement Question



## webcricket (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm wanting to upgrade filtration on my two 20 gallon tanks, right now they have internal filters. I'd like to get a couple of Eheim 2213 filters as I do plan on getting these tanks planted down the line. I'm wondering if I will be able to use a canister on the lower tank though:








The lower 20 is only elevated off the floor about 3.5" and moving it elsewhere is not an option at the moment. Will the 2213 run on this tank? How about another brand of canister filter? If it won't run as-is, can I modify it with a small power head and make it work (if so, please do suggest a powerhead as I'm quite clueless)?

Thanks in advance!

Edited: Maybe this powerhead:
Aquarium Water Current: Rio Aqua Water Pumps
The Rio 200 model pumps 138 GPH and has a 1/2" fitting which I believe matches the 2213. Or the 600 model for higher GPH is only $.80 more if it will work with the filter.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I used to use a Eheim 2213 side by side next to the aquarium due to available space issues. I didn't have a problem running it. It sucked, filtered, and functioned normally. Flow was a good as it is in its current position under the tank.

-John N.


----------



## webcricket (Oct 16, 2006)

That is fantastic to hear! 

I think I will go ahead and get these things ordered then. I'm just excited to be taking steps to getting these tanks prepped for plants! I have new glass hoods coming already, so now I'll just have to work out the DIY lighting.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I've also run Eheims next to tanks. As long as the water level of the tank is higher than the top of the Eheim (I remember reading somewhere that Eheim recommended at least 10cm or 15cm, or 4"-6") it should work.

Eheim (and I think most cannisters) work on a siphon intake and then pumped output back to the tank.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Yup, with the intake hose connected at the lower portion of the canister filter this siphon is acheived. Even still you can get the canister pumping by filling it up slightly to get it geared up to push and suck the water through the system. All in all it works, and you shouldn't have any issues side by side.

-John N.


----------



## timlawyer (May 2, 2006)

*Height differential on Eheim*

The Eheim will work on the bottom tank, but not as well as you would like. The amount of water pressure gained (or lost) by just a few inches of height is directly proportional to the water pressure. The eheim should be between 24 - 36 inches below surface of the water. At 36 inches - the water column alone creates 1.298psi - at 6 inches below the surface of the water - .216psi or 1/6th the pressure. All things being equal, from a pressure standpoint you are reducing the Eheim 2213 to 1/6th its normal operating pressure.
Now - exactly what effect this will have on its ability to filter - well that I don't have a formula to figure out.
Here is a link for a water pressure calculator:

http://www.lmnoeng.com

Tim


----------



## webcricket (Oct 16, 2006)

I got the new filters set-up and they are working great! I notice no flow difference at all between the two tanks. The top of the canister ended up being about 7" below the water level on the bottom tank. 

I'm pretty impressed with the Eheim product overall. It primed easily and I already tested out the double tap system so I know how to clean it down the road. They are so quite! 

My only complaint is the green tubing, but I suppose clear tubing would get some discoloration anyway.


----------

